# Bay hippie outfitters 8/6



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Trout fishing continues with great numbers continuing to come to the table each day ! Give us a call to get in on the best trout and redfishing the gulf coast has to offer !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*8/6 boat 2*

Boat 2 today


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Bay hippie boat 3 on 8/6*

Boat 3 captain Paul


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Picture*

Pictureb


----------

